# Wilton C-3 or stock# 10275



## mirage100 (Mar 9, 2017)

I am thinking about buying a Wilton C-3 vise for the work bench. I know they are BIG money but have always want a SUPER nice vise. Any recommendations on where to purchase this vise? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Mirage: You were right when you said big money!

* Wilton 10275 C-3 6-Inch Jaw Width by 9-Inch Opening Combination Pipe and Bench Vise *
List Price: $2,056.00
Sale: $1,599.00  + $128.00 shipping
You Save: $457.00 (22%)

Sale priced with shipping to my shop (Ontario Canada) would be $2,335 CAD 
lk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 10, 2017)

LucknowKen said:


> Sale priced with shipping to my shop (Ontario Canada) would be $2,335 CAD



Oh come on.  That is nothing to a man like you.


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 10, 2017)

don't get me wrong I got lots less expensive vices in my shop and they have served me very well. I am getting ready to turn 61 next month and figured it's bout time to get a nice vise and upgrade the counter top on my workbench. But THAT'S ALOT OF MONEY for both.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 10, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Oh come on.  That is nothing to a man like you.


If only that were true...
My belovable's birthday is coming up, maybe she could use another vise.
lk


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 10, 2017)

mirage100 said:


> But THAT'S ALOT OF MONEY for both.


Every decent used Wilton i have seen was still ALOT of money.
Still want one though.
lk


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone know the best place to buy my new vise?


----------



## mirage100 (Apr 3, 2017)

no one????????????????


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 3, 2017)

mirage100 said:


> no one????????????????


I've got a local guy that specializes in vises, but he knows the value (so no bargains), and it's probably not worth shipping it across the country.  Sorry.


----------



## mirage100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like if I can find free shipping I will be doing good.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 4, 2017)

mirage100 said:


> no one????????????????




Spend some quality time with your computer searching the internet.  I bought a new 4 jaw chuck a few months ago.
I spent several hours looking at every site I could find, and thought I had found the cheapest price. Until I found it for $250. less...


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 4, 2017)

I got mine many yrs ago from a guy who bought them up from the railroad, and refurbished and sold them. I paid $300 and thought that was a fortune at the time. If your not in a hurry, keep an eye on estate, industrial liquidation, and gov auctions. Good luck on your quest. Mike


----------



## Grandpop (Apr 7, 2017)

We bought 18 of those for a military customers helicopter hangars and backdrops. They are over 200 lbs each, and the mounting holes are outside of the bench legs, so benches were a bit wobbly. The customer HATED them, made us replace with smaller lighter 4.5 inch videos. They scrapped the vises.  Try as I did I could not get one for my use!


----------



## pstemari (Apr 12, 2017)

Zoro periodically has 25% off sales and free shipping, even on freight items.

Having seen an 800S in person at ES&S in Auburn, I can't even imagine what its big brother the C-3 would look like 

That's a size 13 shoe, just for reference.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

